

A Close Reading of Two Apple Apologies - watchdogtimer
http://mobile.businessweek.com/articles/2012-09-28/a-close-reading-of-two-apologies

======
mansoor-s
Seriously?

Do these people have honestly nothing better to do with their time?

------
brudgers
Jobs had to rectify damage to a core aspect of Apple's branding, high prices
justified by a perceived value proposition which the massive price drop
upended because it made Apple enthusiasts feel that their brand loyalty had
been abused. Jobs formalism was a function of his having to go entirely off
message.

Cook's tone is entirely consistent with the narrative the press has built
around Maps - it sucks but Apple is sincerely trying to improve it. What goes
without mention in the press is that Apple knew it sucked and used its sucking
to generate press coverage for its launch. It's no accident that the letter
was released Friday so as to dominate the weekend news cycle. It is also no
accident that Apple isn't offering to make customers whole. Apple has been out
in front of this story since before the launch. That's why all the press since
the initial story lost its edge has been positive.

------
MojoJolo
The link is mobile. Here's the original link:
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-09-28/a-close-
read...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-09-28/a-close-reading-of-
two-apologies)

------
contextfree
One is apologizing for an actual issue with the product (however severe it is
or isn't). The other is apologizing for the "issue" that the product became
more affordable. Perhaps the difference in the substance of the complaints has
something to do with the tone of the responses to them?

------
thowar2
Reality Distortion Field vs. Excellent Customer Service: Which is more
effective?

~~~
ams6110
To me the Jobs letter reads like one from a leader: strong, confident, and yes
egotistical. "I know I'm right, this will all work out to your benefit, you
made the right decision, but all things considered it seems right to throw you
a bone."

The Cook letter reads like one from a battered spouse. "I'm sorry, please
don't leave me, meanwhile have some other women if that makes you happy."

~~~
jasonlotito
The problem with Jobs' confident tone is that he'd use it even for things he
was clearly wrong on (of which he'd amend a year later). Sorry, but a leader
confesses his wrongs and moves on. He doesn't try to weasel out of it by
handing waving and pointing.

------
fullmoon
0=

------
throwaway503
Well, Cook is definitely coming out more approachable. Even if you look at
iPhone5 innards, it is actually the most repairable iPhone since iPhone 3G.
Does it look like Cook is willing to be more open to customers and take their
inputs? At least it looks like that to me....

~~~
rimantas

      > Even if you look at iPhone5 innards, it is actually the
      > most repairable iPhone since iPhone 3G
    

When do you think iPhone 5 was designed? Jobs died a day after iPhone 4S was
announced, do you think Apple just sit there if iPhone 4/4S and had nothing in
pipeline? It would not surprise me a bit if iPhone 6 was also blessed by Jobs
himself.

~~~
throwaway503
That is entirely possible. All I am trying to say is, be it Cook or Jobs,
Apple is probably getting to a point where they are actually listening to the
customers.

------
yozmsn
All I'm seeing here is that Tim Cook will not be taking Apple in the same
direction as Steve would've, as they're very different people.

